# slob transformation/humiliation/weight gain stories?



## philndeblanck (May 22, 2014)

stumbled across this gem the other day and its one of the most erotic things ive ever read:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=6632

anybody familiar with other stories dealing with the slob, humiliation theme?
where should i go from here?


----------



## Twigzybird (May 25, 2014)

You probably won't find many here, but writing.com and deviantart have a bunch of them


----------



## The Educator (Jan 17, 2019)

Where did this story go?


----------

